# 3ware 3dm2 verursacht SASL Fehler



## salami (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmal danke für die absolut geniale Software!

Mein neuer Server funktioniert einwandfrei, SMTP, POP3 klappt alles super mit und ohne TLS.

Das 3Ware RAID monitoring tool 3dm2 kommt aber irgendwie nicht mit dem SMTP Server klar - In meinem Maillog erhalte ich den Fehler

```
SASL PLAIN authentication failed: bad protocol / cancel
```
Mit anderen Clients klappt das Versenden über SMTP ohne TLS jedoch. Kennt jemand das Problem oder hat sonst hilfreiche Tips?

Danke!


----------

